# Ok, I need your help...



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

My body is screaming at me that it is stressed and anxious and needs some changes. My heart palpitations have returned and one yesterday was so bad I blacked out. I called the doc this morning and she is out of the office all week. The nurse told me that since I am already on heart meds and the palps are not new, I can probably wait to be seen unless it happens again. I really hope I NEVER have one that bad again. It has scared the bejeezus out of me and I am now a nervous wreck. I was having a spell of anxiety before, it has just gotten worse.I try to keep everything under control and I was doing so well for quite a long time. But now, all the stress signs are back, daily stomach pain, nerves, heart palpitations. Ok, now I am starting to cry. I don't get this down very often, but I sometimes think that if my kids didn't need me around, I would be better off dead. I am so tired of never feeling good, of never being able to just get in the car and go wherever by myself (I have the need to have someone with me). I get a good start on lifestyle changes and eat better, exercise, meditate, but then for some reason the old bad habits creep back in and all my good intentions are out the window. I know my heart is giving me a warning and telling me to change my lifestyle and get a grip on the free floating anxiety and stress NOW. The next time may be the real thing, a heart attack. Then what?


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Never mind...see ya.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Lauralee, I hope you are feeling better now. I too am on heart meds and I know how scary those things can be.If your doctor is out of town go to the ER or see if another doctor can see you.Heart conditins are serious stuff.We always need to be on top of them even if everything checks out fine.You sound like you might need some back up meds.Please take care and let us know how you are feeling.The whole business of the heart going nuts will make you weepy and depressed.It's a symptom of the heart problem it self.I've had some conversations with the people from the American Stroke society to hopefully better understand what happens to me when my body goes crazy too.I was told that the whole wave of emotions can not be helped. It is not a therapy issue. It is a body response to the medical condition in which we need to have our medication addressed.It is a very very physical problem.Hugs and Hope,KamieP.S. I've had to stop driving too. I know how hard that is.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Laura, sorry to hear that.Just a little something my doc told me (it made sense to me): she said that people who suffer from anxiety should treat it because it can cause heart problems and even mentioned Alzheimer's.I am still experimenting with the meds, but so far I feel wonderful. I even saw an improvement on my skin. Now, what I am trying to remember if it was you who asked me about the zoloft.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lauralee, I think you are struggling and have been for a while. I think it would really help you at this point to see a professional for therapy perhaps and the right med for you. I know a lot of people say here try this med, but they work differently for every person, so its only with the professional and trying them you may get somewhere. The thing is you don't have to suffer like this there are things to do and people who will help and it can make a ton of difference and get you back on track again. Then you can go back to all you have learned and the things you do already to keep things on track hopefully.Education, attitude and a good doctor is important. The longer you sink into the spiral and feel the way you do the harder it can be to get yourself back out, but if your rountine is not working its time to find some help with it all. For a long time I thought I could help myself and work through everything and I was wrong personally. I needed help. But its even more important to remember its not hopeless, that is just a feeling caused from chemicals in your body. Its not your fault. But it does become a problem if you don't do anything about it. Thats being honest.That is causing physical symptoms means its time to get serious.There is something called non-cardiac chest pains and they can be realed to IBS and stress and your doctor really needs to do a check up on you on the heart problems if that is what they are.I am sorry your not feeling well. I really think a therapist and possible meds could help, it may not just be a med, but that you might have to look into some of the feelings of why you feel the way you do and work through those issues.You know if I can help in anyway you let me know.







That your not alone in this is important and that you have support is also important.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Things look a bit brighter today. My heart has been behaving (knock on wood) and the anxious feeling has gone away. I still feel a little off, but much better than yesterday. I called this morning and got an appointment with a therapist. I go next Tuesday morning. I see my regular doctor next Friday (the 22nd). So, I will get everything checked out physically and I will start on the therapy road again. I have done therapy twice, once in high school and once when I had post-partum depression after my second son was born. Both times it only took a few months to get me back on track where I didn't need to go any more. We'll see how long it takes this time. It is certainly a step in the right direction. A lot has happened in the last year or so that I really need to come to terms with. I hope doing that will ease the physical symptoms that have been bugging me lately.kamie, Zay and eric..thanks and hugs to all three of you. You all really made me feel better when I read what you had written.







zay..it was me who was wondering how the meds were working for you. I am so happy for you that you are feeling good!







eric..I am definately a person who thinks I can do everything on my own with no help from anyone if I just try hard enough. I still want to try to avoid meds and hope that CBT will help me like it has in the past. I have to start somewhere and in one week, I will get that start. I really liked my last therapist, so this lady will really have to jump through hoops to surpass my last one!







(I would go back to the last one, but we moved to a different state







). I would like to know more about those IBS related chest pains. Can I get that info from you? Also, I just purchased both the stress and the general relaxation hypno programs from Mike. Do you know which is better to do first? I also got the Seek the Stillness music CD. I LOVE it and listen to it all the time! I'll have that one worn out in no time.Again, thank you all. Just knowing someone out there cares really makes a difference!


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I was just going to post requesting info on the IBS chest pains too.


----------



## kamie (Sep 14, 2002)

Lauralee, It's good to hear from you.I'm so glad you are now feeling better. Some days are tough.Getting everything checked out medically is a wise idea and it is good that you know your plan of action for feeling better.Best of Luck to you.Keep us posted on your progress.Kamie


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2002)

Lauralee,I used to think that I could be strong and do everything by myself as well. I found out that I couldn't....







I dropped by to wish you well and to validate what Eric has posted for you here.(Hey... I once hit Eric below the belt.... that was BEFORE I got help..... Now I can't believe that I ever actually did something like that.)There IS help... and as long as you are open to getting it....... there is much you can do to improve your symptoms. There are medications, talk therapies and a variety of other aids to help you get yourself back on track again and not let this "beast" rule your life anymore.Evie


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Well, today was NOT a good day. My stomach has been hurting very badly all day. I called my docs office and got an appointment for tomorrow. She is out of town, so I have to see the doc who is filling in for her. That is a drawback, but I can't wait until next Friday, which was the earliest she could see me. I really hope this guy can help me. I have been crying almost all day I am so darn depressed about this constant pain. Sorry to whine, I am just feeling very hopeless at this point...


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Poor Laura, get better soon.


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

Just wanted to add an update...the doc today thinks I have reflux. That would irritate the esophagus, causing the pain, plus an irritated esophagus can cause heart palpitations, especially in people with arrythmias to begin with. He said if I blacked out again I should go straight to emergency, but he didn't anticipate that happening again. He was very kind and reassuring. He gave me some Nexium to try. I was on Prilosec years ago and it caused abdominal pain, so I am going to try Tums first, then Tagamet or Pepcid before going to the Nexium. The last thing I need is something that causes D as a side effect!!!! I already live in the bathroom some days as it is! So, I guess for now, I join the ranks of those with IBS AND GERD.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

Just remember we are here for you.


----------

